# 08 Sentra - Airbag Warning Light



## mattpate (Apr 8, 2009)

I've had my Sentra for about 5 months. One day, while driving, the Supplemental Airbag Warning Light began flashing. I took it in to the dealer. They cleared the code 4 times and said the system module would have to be replaced if it happened again. On the drive home it happened again. I searched online and found how to reset it myself. I did this and began my drive to work. It came on for a third time. The vehicle has never had and work done, never been in any accident, I haven't changed/added any aftermarket work (nothing has been added). I haven't even hit a curb in the car! Anyone having this problem with this model? I read about the Nissan Micra needing seat belts exchanged, not sure if its the same with the Sentra. I'm hoping this is covered under warranty, since the car only has about 5200 miles and only 5 months old. 

Thanks,

Matt


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Of course it's covered! It's still under warranty...


----------

